# Saved from illegal meat trade



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Just seen this report on BBC News how sad but at least for these dogs there is a happy ending

BBC News - Scots pet owners take in dogs stolen for illegal meat trade


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I get regular updates about these dogs from the Soi foundation, its heartbreaking to know what these poor animals go through
So nice to know that they have people helping to rescue them, and some finding loving homes


----------



## Jackdown1990 (Aug 22, 2013)

that is vile what sick people!!!!!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Yep, its awful isn't it  Soi Dog do a tremendous job but sadly they're kept very busy


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

How appalling for those poor dogs :cursing: so glad this one got a happy ending x

Poor poor dogs


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

There isn't a day goes by when I don't think about these poor dogs, and all the other poor animals in China and other countries which are skinned alive for their fur, I could cry for them. its so difficult to believe anyone could treat any living creature like these are treated, BARBARIC


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

I feel so niave sometimes, getting up with my dog and cat and living life normally, whilst all the at the same time gorgeous doggies are being butchered (even ones they've stolen from a loving family) it's disgusting, I just can't read stuff like this anymore - it breaks my heart 

But I'm glad that the doggies rescued have all found loving homes and a fresh start.

Vietnam eat the weirdest/grossest things ever. How they can eat dog is beyond me.:mad2:


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

I've seen some God awful videos of dogs being shipped off for the meat trade and it breaks my heart a billion times.

What I find interesting is that when there are images of dogs being shipped for meat, people are up in arms and disgusted (quite rightly) and say Asians are vile for what they do, yet we find it acceptable to do the same to pigs, cows and sheep on a daily basis here in this country and no-one bats an eyelid.

I cant imagine the sheer fear going through these dogs, or any animal for that matter, about to face their death in the most awful way. So glad some have been saved.


----------

